# R5000 or 6/13



## GoHabs (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi folks, 

this is my first post on this board...

I bought a Cannondale R2000 at the beginning of the summer and loved this bike. Unfortunatly, it was stolen a couple of weeks ago. 

My insurance gave me roughly 3K cdn $. Would you guys buy the R5000 (CAAD8, dura ace) or put the extra 1K and buy the 6/13 R2000?

Chris

Montreal, Qc.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Depends but 6/13R2000 shouldn't cost more*



GoHabs said:


> My insurance gave me roughly 3K cdn $. Would you guys buy the R5000 or put the wxtra 1K and buy the 6/13R2000?


R5000 is Dura Ace and R2000 is campy centuar so that surprise me that r2000 cost more. The frame difference shouldn't differ that much in price. I'm going w/ Dura Ace 6/13 since I've never had any experience with ,partial or full, carbon bike.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*R5000 v 613*

Have you ridden the 613? Totally different bikes. R5 is very stiff, responsive, light. 613 is partial carbon, wholly different feel. I've put many miles on the caad7 frame, its a known quantity. I was indifferent to the 613.





GoHabs said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> this is my first post on this board...
> 
> ...


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*How Do You Ride ???*

Just my 2 cents. Do you long ride, race, club ride, or what???

I have a new Six 13 DA and an older R 1000 full Ultegra ( X race bike). The Six 13 feels Awesome on long rides the 1000 is a little stiffer and has more harshnes on long rides. If you race you may want the road feel or if you prefer a softer ride go Six 13. I feel you notice the biggest difference in your back. Also the weight is noticable climbing, Six 13 climbs like a feather in the wind. It's kind of a personal thing, plus you are going to have a wait they are backed up and behind on orders.

HOOV


----------



## Daveyrides (Dec 2, 2004)

hoovypedals said:


> Just my 2 cents. Do you long ride, race, club ride, or what???
> 
> I have a new Six 13 DA and an older R 1000 full Ultegra ( X race bike). The Six 13 feels Awesome on long rides the 1000 is a little stiffer and has more harshnes on long rides. If you race you may want the road feel or if you prefer a softer ride go Six 13. I feel you notice the biggest difference in your back. Also the weight is noticable climbing, Six 13 climbs like a feather in the wind. It's kind of a personal thing, plus you are going to have a wait they are backed up and behind on orders.
> 
> HOOV


I've been waiting on my Six13 for weeks! Of course, I'm getting a DA, 50cm and those aren't in huge demand, so I bet I'm pushed waaaay down the priority list. Anybody have any idea if production has stepped up?


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Which Six13? 04 or 05 lineup?*



Daveyrides said:


> I've been waiting on my Six13 for weeks! Of course, I'm getting a DA, 50cm and those aren't in huge demand, so I bet I'm pushed waaaay down the priority list. Anybody have any idea if production has stepped up?


My shop here in CO has a couple of small ones (at least one a 52, thought a 50 too) w/DA (pretty sure) from the 04 season.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*According to Cannondale*



Daveyrides said:


> I've been waiting on my Six13 for weeks! Of course, I'm getting a DA, 50cm and those aren't in huge demand, so I bet I'm pushed waaaay down the priority list. Anybody have any idea if production has stepped up?


All frames are ready to go just waiting for the components. The last time I talk to them they're waiting for the brakes from Shimanos. Once they get them they'll be shipping the bikes. The projected ship date is New Years. I'm getting same bike at 52cm w/ compact cranks. An LBS are now just getting DA and Ultagra. That's a little promising.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Contact me off board*



carver said:


> My shop here in CO has a couple of small ones (at least one a 52, thought a 50 too) w/DA (pretty sure) from the 04 season.


I'd like to know how much you're selling 52cm?


----------

